# 440 volt to 220 volt 3 phase wiring



## sitn (Oct 10, 2014)

I have an Index vertical mill that is wired for 440 volt operation. The wires from the motor are tagged with double digit numbers. The motor is two speed as well as reversible. I know that on 440 v the motor is series hook up. 220 volt it is parallel hook up. But with the reverse and two speed it has me confused. Any help here? Most wiring I understand except for some motor wiring.

Thanks, sitn


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 10, 2014)

Take a look at this  http://www.electrical-contractor.ne...cs/148646/3_Phase_Delta_Motor_Drawings_1.html
There a couple of drawings of what I think you have.

To reverse, interchange L1 and L2

If the motor has a connection diagram, a picture would be helpful.  Also it would help if you could list the wire numbers.


----------



## sitn (Oct 11, 2014)

The motor does not have a connection diagram. I will have to look again for the numbers on the wires. They are two digit numbers, like 67-68-69 and th4n 70-71-72 etc. These are not the real numbers, but similar. There are all paired off. There are not any three togeather. That is what has me xconfused. I will look and record the data on the plate. Try to take a picture or two also.

Thanks sitn


----------



## mksj (Oct 12, 2014)

I might suggest that you contact the manufacturer to see if they have the manual/motor wiring diagram and/or can provide specific information for your model/serial number.
http://www.wells-index.com/
http://www.wells-index.com/contact.php


----------

